

The "Acquired" Savant- "Accidental" Genius - chegra
http://www.wisconsinmedicalsociety.org/savant_syndrome/savant_articles/acquired_savant

======
gcheong
There has been some interesting research done using transcranial magnetic
stimulation:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/22/magazine/22SAVANT.html>

------
thefool
Moral of the story: Anything that could simulate FTD would be temporarily
would be one hell of a drug.

------
dfranke
It's going to take more than a handful of cherry-picked anecdotes to convince
me that this condition really exists.

~~~
wazoox
There are a several similar examples in Oliver Sacks' Musicophilia. It
provides some explanations, too.

~~~
dfranke
Wake me up when somebody has a means of inducing the condition that they can
show is more reliable than a placebo.

~~~
wazoox
These conditions appear after seriously traumatic incident, generally. The
fact that we cannot double-blind test them doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
There /is/ a correlation with some physical brain alterations.

